# Clearing purchase list



## texas_yankee (Aug 11, 2003)

Is there a way to clean the list of purchased pay per view movies? The list is getting rather long.I have a 721


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Are you connected toa phone line?


----------



## texas_yankee (Aug 11, 2003)

texas_yankee said:


> Is there a way to clean the list of purchased pay per view movies? The list is getting rather long.I have a 721


Yes it is attached and checks out fine.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The 721 stores the ones already posted as well as the ones to be posted. I have found no way to clear the ones already posted.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Are you saying this issue also pertains to the 921 and you are thus requesting a new feature, "Clear All PPV History"?

If it's just a 721 (only) issue, then the 921 forum is not the appropriate place for such an inquiry.


----------



## IanF (Jan 13, 2004)

This reminds me of a co-worker who ordered an "adult" movie while his wife was out of town, then realised she'd see it on the list when she got back. So he ended up watching a bunch of PPVs to push the bad movie below the fold. He told me at the time that he was amazed the cable/sat companies don't offer a "Wife Wipe" feature on PPV lists for $5...


----------



## Kenster (Apr 24, 2002)

Slordak said:


> Are you saying this issue also pertains to the 921 and you are thus requesting a new feature, "Clear All PPV History"?
> 
> If it's just a 721 (only) issue, then the 921 forum is not the appropriate place for such an inquiry.


Slordak, this is NOT the 921 Forum. It is the Dish DVR discussion forum. Sounds to me like it's open to all DVR discussions.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Since texas_yankee is connected to a phone line, he should go to the "diagnostic"
screen" and select the "dial out" option. If everything is working, he will see
a message " updating smart card" or something to that effect, while it dumps the
ppv list to E*.


----------



## jdamp (Feb 3, 2004)

IanF said:


> This reminds me of a co-worker who ordered an "adult" movie while his wife was out of town, then realised she'd see it on the list when she got back. So he ended up watching a bunch of PPVs to push the bad movie below the fold. He told me at the time that he was amazed the cable/sat companies don't offer a "Wife Wipe" feature on PPV lists for $5...


"co-worker" sure sure we believe you


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Kenster said:


> Slordak, this is NOT the 921 Forum. It is the Dish DVR discussion forum. Sounds to me like it's open to all DVR discussions.


My apologies; wasn't paying attention to which of the forums in question I was posting to. Hence, yes, this is my mistake, and certainly wouldn't be the first time I've been corrected here


----------



## IanF (Jan 13, 2004)

I knew no one would believe me, but yes, it was a co-worker of mine.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

Might clear it from the "list" but not the bill


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

My 501 is plugged into a phone line, always has been, and I have a PPV from March of 2003 still sitting in there. I've checked the phone connection several times and it always passes. I guess Dish doesn't want to be reimbursed for the $3.99 they gave me to watch this movie.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

DarrellP said:


> My 501 is plugged into a phone line, always has been, and I have a PPV from March of 2003 still sitting in there. I've checked the phone connection several times and it always passes. I guess Dish doesn't want to be reimbursed for the $3.99 they gave me to watch this movie.


Yeah one would think they would dial out after the pruchase but I was told by E* that they only dial out every couple of months or if $25 or more is ordered. The reason I was given as to why it doesn't dial everytime is "it costs us money everytime it dials" I believe if you call E* they can clear that list.


----------

